# what kind of fish is this?



## bilgerat (Oct 3, 2012)

Guy I know caught a bunch  of these in the Bamahas, Anyone know what it is?


----------



## deepfryit (Oct 3, 2012)

looks to me like a baby goliath grouper also known as a "jewfish"
they grow to 500 plus pounds.
they are protected and can not be harvested. they can however be caught and released


----------



## thatbassboy (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a triple tail spawned with a goliath.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a triple tail to me.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 5, 2012)

Triple tail. Legal, and good eating.


----------



## The Captain (Nov 15, 2012)

No thata a Cabrilla,, member of the grouper family,,,


----------



## hillbilly12 (Dec 1, 2012)

were did you spear it at? location


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Triple tail


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 1, 2012)

No tripletail....juvi goliath....protected species.


----------



## Limitless (Dec 2, 2012)

Nope not a Jewfish, they (especially the juveniles) have bands of darker shades, almost like stripes, and a rounded tail


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 2, 2012)

hillbilly12 said:


> were did you spear it at? location


I didnt spear it, it was posted on another forum I visit and was just trying to find out what it was. no one on there knew what it was either,  and somewhere near cat kay


----------



## deadend (Dec 2, 2012)

That looks like a Cabrilla.  Not a jewfish though.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like a Triple Tail to me.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 2, 2012)

you found a new species congrats!!!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 3, 2012)

Not a triple tail, and dang sure isn't a juvie goliath. I tend to agree with the captain, a cabrilla.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 3, 2012)

It's forehead is too pronounced to be a juvy jewfish. I wouldn't have shot it if I wasn't sure though lol


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 3, 2012)

Hybrid!


----------



## spearjunky (Dec 4, 2012)

triple tail pic skin looks different to me


----------



## spearjunky (Dec 4, 2012)

this is a cabrilla


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 4, 2012)

There are different types of Cabrilla, the one in the photo appears to be a leopard cabrilla. Nice fish man, how did it eat?


----------



## payday (Dec 8, 2012)

*Marbled grouper*

Pretty sure it is a marbled grouper.  Not common at all in the states.


----------



## basser (Dec 10, 2012)

Defiantly a marbled grouper.


----------



## The Captain (Dec 16, 2012)

*This is a cabrilla*

That is what you caught


----------



## The Captain (Dec 16, 2012)

I caught many of them in Panama,,


----------



## The Captain (Dec 16, 2012)

Spearjunky thats a spotted grouper,,


----------



## Reel Big-uns (Dec 20, 2012)

Cyclops Flounder!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 20, 2012)

He'd be fried filets one night and possibly a fish sandwich the next day for lunch!


----------



## bbrock1415 (Jan 3, 2013)

looks like cabrilla to me


----------



## tinydaniel78 (Jan 8, 2013)

x2 on the cabrilla


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 8, 2013)

That is a triple tail that has changed colors, sort of like a chameleon does.  No goliath.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 8, 2013)

Some of you boys need to not spend so much time on the internet and more time on the water. That's a Bahamian Triple Tail.


----------

